# Custom top for my Gaggia Classic



## barnfather (Dec 22, 2016)

A buddy with a CNC machine helped me make this clear top. Not sure how the heat will treat it but we will see!

Not to everyones taste but I dig it.

I re-earthed (grounded) it to the case at the back.

Also included a picture of a coffee I made with some secret Workshop WIP beans... SHHHHHHHH!

First post in a long time!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Fist couple of images, I was thinking it's of the before. Then realised it's clear. I quite like it, because for members here the Classic isn't about a thing sitting on the worktop, it's about the battle to get these to produce the best coffee that they can (whether by means of PID, surfing, tamping method etc). So we're more about the mechanics of the machine and theatre of making than about a shiny metal box, and seeing just what's inside ties in nicely.


----------



## barnfather (Dec 22, 2016)

Thats a cool way of looking at it!



AndyDClements said:


> Fist couple of images, I was thinking it's of the before. Then realised it's clear. I quite like it, because for members here the Classic isn't about a thing sitting on the worktop, it's about the battle to get these to produce the best coffee that they can (whether by means of PID, surfing, tamping method etc). So we're more about the mechanics of the machine and theatre of making than about a shiny metal box, and seeing just what's inside ties in nicely.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice to see the internals like that but it is surely going to get quite hot. If the worst comes to the worst is it a melter or a shatterer do you think?


----------



## barnfather (Dec 22, 2016)

Yep, absolutely. It might be that in a years time I have a facial scar that makes me regret it. From what Ive seen worst that will happen is that it will melt rather than shatter. If that happens Ill source some heat proof perspex and make another.


----------



## barnfather (Dec 22, 2016)

Just checked with a buddy with a industrial design degree and he says it will melt at 160.

Famous last words....


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

This is great - I had plans on something like this and popping some LED's inside it to illuminate it!

If you/your friend fancy making another then please let me know!!


----------



## barnfather (Dec 22, 2016)

If it lasts I might try make a few of them. Ill give you a shout!



MartinB said:


> This is great - I had plans on something like this and popping some LED's inside it to illuminate it!
> 
> If you/your friend fancy making another then please let me know!!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

barnfather said:


> If it lasts I might try make a few of them. Ill give you a shout!


It's the BULOVA watch approach, I would agree with the idea if the internal layout mirrored the old LEAK amplifiers, where all the wiring was in a tidy loom and tied off very neatly, it's not like you're looking inside a gearbox and witnessing moving parts, I'm not asking to see a water wheel or someone stoking a boiler







.

Jon.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Yeah but this is what the PC gamers do clear panels in their PC'c so they can see all the non-moving semiconductor components so to make it exciting they bling them up with leds, defo need to do that with the Gaggia:


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

lol


----------

